# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report, Seadrift, TX. 5/5/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day sight casting reds in Seadrift, TX. ESE winds 5-15, very few clouds, clean water and some hungry reds. 

Most of the fish were found at the mouth of creeks, or laying on the tops of sandbars just inside the creeks. DSL watermelon was the bait they couldnâ€™t resist, on a 1/4oz Owner Cutting Point jig head. 

With normal tides, redfish numbers look like they are growing in the marsh. If wade fishing isnâ€™t for you, lets spend the day sight casting fish.


----------

